# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  امکان استفاده از کدهای delphi prism در rad studio برای delphi native

## siroosss

سلام بر همگی
من می خوام یه پیش زمینه برای شروع کار با دلفی داشته باشم 
رو این حساب شاید سوالم کمی مبتدیانه باشه
ولی اگه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم
من تا جایی که اطلاعات کسب کردم میشه کدهایی که با #C در محیط ویژوال استودیو نوشته میشه رو به وسیله نرم افزار delphi prism که در داخل ویژوال استودیو نصب میشه به کدهای دلفی تبدیل کرد.
حالا سوال من : اولا این موردی که عرض کردم دقیقا به همین شکل هست که من متوجه شدم ؟
ثانیا ، سوال مهم تر من این هستش که اگر مورد بالا درست باشه من می تونم کدهای تبدیل شده #C  به delphi prism   رو کپی و بعدش به محیط rad studio ببرم و برای دلفی اونجا پیست و استفاده کنم ؟ منظور جواب میده؟ یا delphi prism کلا یه زبان منفکی از اون دلفی هستش که در rad studio هست؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من تا جایی که اطلاعات کسب کردم میشه کدهایی که با #C در محیط ویژوال استودیو نوشته میشه رو به وسیله نرم افزار delphi prism که در داخل ویژوال استودیو نصب میشه به کدهای دلفی تبدیل کرد.


به کدهای دلفی تبدیل نمیشه، بلکه به کدهای Delphi Prism تبدیل میشه. البته بهتره که از این به بعد به جای Delphi Prism بگیم Oxygene.



> ثانیا ، سوال مهم تر من این هستش که اگر مورد بالا درست باشه من می تونم کدهای تبدیل شده #C به delphi prism رو کپی و بعدش به محیط rad studio ببرم و برای دلفی اونجا پیست و استفاده کنم ؟


اینطور نیست! البته برای استفاده از کدهای دات نتی در Delphi راههایی وجود داره که قبلاً مفصل در این رابطه توضیح داده ام. مثلاً استفاده از ابزارهایی نظیر Cross Talk و RemObjects Hydra.



> یا delphi prism کلا یه زبان منفکی از اون دلفی هستش که در rad studio هست؟


Delphi Prism یا بهتره بگیم Oxygene جدای از دلفی است و وجه تمایز اینها فقط اینه که سینتکسشون مبتنی بر Object Pascal هست. همین!

----------


## siroosss

تشکر میکنم دوست عزیز از اینکه به صورت کامل جوابم رو دادید

----------


## siroosss

*البته برای استفاده از کدهای دات نتی در Delphi راههایی وجود داره که قبلاً  مفصل در این رابطه توضیح داده ام. مثلاً استفاده از ابزارهایی نظیر Cross  Talk و RemObjects Hydra.*

ببخشید من خیلی فروم رو گشتم ولی بخشی که مربوط به تبدیل کدهای سی شارپ به دلفی باشه رو پیدا نکردم میشه خواهش کنم لینک اون بخش رو قرار بدید
ممنون میشم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
در خصوص Cross Talk در آخرین ویدئوی این صفحه توضیح داده ام:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=8490
در خصوص RemObjects Hydra هم در این ویدئو توضیح داده ام ولی مثالهایی که در این ویدوئو قرار داده ام همگی مربوط به Native Delphi است که اگر می خواهید به مثالهای دات نتی دسترسی داشته باشید می توانید به ویکی سایت RemObjects مراجعه کنید که مثالهای زیادی را می توانید در آن بیابید:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=1748
موفق باشید...

----------

